# Thrustmaster GPX Gamepad Short Review



## .jRay. (May 24, 2013)

I actually wanted to buy a gamepad for quite some time now, after looking at some options like the original x-box controller, thrustmaster gpx,  thrustmaster 3in1 (ps3,ps2) and some other ps3 ones, i decided to go with thrustmaster as i had a budget of around 1.5k, ordered it from flipkart for Rs.1649.

As this is my very first gamepad i do not know whether its better than or worse than some other controller.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5461/8804898082_464ae7ae26_o.jpg


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3827/8794317389_2180fce1c5_o.jpg

*Games played:* NFS Most Wanted 2012, NFS Shift 2 Unleashed, FIFA 13, CoD Black Ops II.

*Contents in the box:*

In the Box you get the gamepad itself and two manuals, one explaining the buttons, and the other giving numbers for technical support.

*Build Quality:*

The gamepad has a very good build quality, fells great to hold and use, a good grip when playing , and has a great feel.
The USB cable seems tough too.


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3814/8794317629_51297ec646_o.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8535/8804898190_b0abeea299_o.jpg

*Buttons:
*
Buttons have the standard x-box layout, and have a nice feel. The Start/Back buttons are nice too. Has a Help Button at the centre.
And a 8 way d-pad.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3706/8804897842_74b32c1847_o.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3734/8794317957_0b0482cb7a_o.jpg

*Analog Sticks:
*
Are Good to use, have good Sensitivity, the front buttons are firm have a good response , but they have  like 10-15% null zone but Works perfect after that. 
The analog sticks home back to center and stays stable after that.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2871/8804898416_ab430d33af_o.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7415/8794317863_6d83d7682f_o.jpg

*Vibration/Force Feedback:
*
It has 2 high frequency vibration motors. Located at the handles and hence Has Awesome Feedback, i first started playing NFS Shift 2 Unleashed,  I didn't expect such a feedback, has varying vibrations. 

strong: when drifting, crash, burnouts, firing.
medium: when there's a speedy corner, When u get hit.
low: when the ball bounced back after hitting the pole.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7391/8804898444_f8c5cc57c0_o.jpg


_Please Tell Me If I should add anything._


----------



## icebags (May 24, 2013)

say you pull the analog stuck to a random corner then leave it there, does it home back to exact same centre point and remain steady ?
how are the analog triggers and front buttons, firm/loose/too tight ?

and that is a 4 way d-pad, right ?


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2013)

icebags said:


> say you pull the analog stuck to a random corner then leave it there, does it home back to exact same centre point and remain steady ?
> how are the analog triggers and front buttons, firm/loose/too tight ?
> 
> and that is a 4 way d-pad, right ?



Done.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 24, 2013)

Nice review bro and gamepad looks superb.......................


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Nice review bro and gamepad looks superb.......................



Thanks dude, it really looks great.


----------



## rajnusker (May 24, 2013)

Nice review.


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Nice review.



Thanks bro.


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2013)

Correction guys: it has a 8 way d-pad


----------



## shreymittal (May 24, 2013)

Nyce review bro..


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Nyce review bro..



Thanks bro! appreciated.


----------



## icebags (May 25, 2013)

thanks for the review, hopefully this will be proven a good alternative to xbox360 controller.


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2013)

icebags said:


> thanks for the review, hopefully this will be proven a good alternative to xbox360 controller.




Whats the difference between this and the Xbox controller?


----------

